# Estação Meteorológica nos Escuteiros



## Gonncalos (24 Jan 2015 às 19:58)

Boa noite,

Eu sou escuteiro em Almada e nos pioneiros surgiu a ideia de construir uma estação meteorológica.
Algo que pudesse ser benéfico para a comunidade e de certa maneira, que pudéssemos aprender com a construção da estação, o seu funcionamento, etc...

Gostaria de vos perguntar que estações (de baixo custo) indicam para este tipo de projectos e que possam ser ligadas à internet...

Cumprimentos e desde já obrigado!
Gonçalo


----------



## XtraNO (26 Jan 2015 às 02:31)

Ola.
Benvindo às estações metreológicaa
Se a intenção é comprar uma de baixo custo, uma PCE FWS 20 com os seus problemas e virtudes, precisa de um pouco de "tuning" para dar resultados aceitáveis, se puderem gastar mais um bocadinho de carcanhol uma Davis Vantage Vue.
Disponham.


----------



## Furby (26 Jan 2015 às 11:47)

Gonncalos disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Eu sou escuteiro em Almada e nos pioneiros surgiu a ideia de construir uma estação meteorológica.
> Algo que pudesse ser benéfico para a comunidade e de certa maneira, que pudéssemos aprender com a construção da estação, o seu funcionamento, etc...
> ...






A nível de gama média / semiprofissional e entrada no mundo das estações meteorológicas, recomendo a "*Watson W-8681-Solar*" que custa 123,35€ - Ver na loja "AstroRadio" - http://www.astroradio.com/514031.html .

Se for a nível "Profissional" tem a "*Watson W-8681-PRO*" que custa 242€ - Ver na loja "AstroRadio" - http://www.astroradio.com/514040.html .

Tem ainda um modelo básico, que pode ser do seu interesse, a "*Watson W-8862-MKII*" que custa 59,99€ - Ver na loja "AstroRadio" - http://www.astroradio.com/514041.html

E caso de futuro necessite de acessórios para a "Watson", estão disponíveis em:

"AstroRadio" - http://www.astroradio.com/search.ht...0&tf=category&to=r&tf=price&to=nr&id=Tc4P9syo .

"Waters & Stanton Ltd" - http://wsplc.com/weather-stations.html .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jan 2015 às 12:17)

Gonncalos disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Eu sou escuteiro em Almada e nos pioneiros surgiu a ideia de construir uma estação meteorológica.
> Algo que pudesse ser benéfico para a comunidade e de certa maneira, que pudéssemos aprender com a construção da estação, o seu funcionamento, etc...
> ...



Bem-vindo!

As minhas sugestões são:

*Pluviómetro*: enfias um funil pelo jarricã.
*Termómetro* acho que não vale a pena, porque o escuta nunca tem frio.
*Higrómetro*: se ao saíres da tenda e ao calçares as botas estiverem encharcadas, a humidade está alta, caso contrário está baixa.
*Anemómetro*: Ver o estado da tenda. Quando ela voar, está vento forte, senão é apenas uma brisa.
*Barómetro*: céu limpo - altas pressões, céu nublado/tempestade - baixas pressões.

É óbvio que estou na brincadeira contigo  Acho uma ideia muito interessante de colocares uma estação meteorológica no teu abrigo/sede, visto que o imaginário da III secção é a_ Igreja em Construção_, assim fica a _Estação Meteorológica em Construção_  E sempre podes ganhar a insígnia de meteorologista 

Saudações da Comunidade 153 S. João de Brito (Agr. 1349 Santa Maria de Loures)


----------

